# Surprise visitor



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

A very special visitor called unexpectedly today. :hug: His name is Digby and he is the 6 month old son of Bella and Ziggy. Special because in January this year our beautiful Bella suffered pre-eclampsia late on in her pregnancy and despite having an emergency cesarian section it was only Digby who survived. Undaunted by her ordeal she was very proud of him and raised him herself. We have had feedback from his loving home and know that they are thrilled with him but haven't seen any pictures of him since he left us. So imagine how thrilled we were when he (..well his mum) knocked on the door............reach for the camera!! 

Digby played with Yum-Yum who is 1 year old and they instantly hit it off. I understand that Digby will have his own new puppy to play with next summer.

Julia x

http://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff486/JukeeDoodles/Digby/


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Aaah - Digby is scrummy! and I love his name. What a touching story and a lovely suprise visitor for you!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Goodness he is gorgeous, well done Bella xxx I assume she is now fully recovered? Do you still have her?

What a nice surprise you had, and Yum-Yum looks like he had a great time! xx


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh wow, what a lovely surprise and what a scrumptious dog Digby is - just gorgeous. Love the photos of him and Yum Yum together, they look like they are laughing their heads off and having so much fun  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Goodness he is gorgeous, well done Bella xxx I assume she is now fully recovered? Do you still have her?
> 
> What a nice surprise you had, and Yum-Yum looks like he had a great time! xx


Bella has completely recovered and following our vets advise we have mated her again this time and she is due on 3rd August. She is having 5* treatment and is on veterinary watch too. Fingers crossed this time.

Julia xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Lovely story, and delightful surprise visit


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

lovely story and wow he is a stunner,looks a lot like his mum too xx


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Stephen, Lovely to see Digby. We were going to pick from Bella's litter but because of the loss of puppies we were lucky enough to pick from pippa's litter. Great to see how big Digby is. He is about the same as our Roscoe. And it was a good chance to see how much growing there is to do as a comparison with Buzz. When we picked Roscoe up from you we asked how Bella was and Julia was kind enough to show us the puppy(Digby). Best wishes Debbie.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Bella has completely recovered and following our vets advise we have mated her again this time and she is due on 3rd August. She is having 5* treatment and is on veterinary watch too. Fingers crossed this time.
> 
> Julia xx


That's brilliant. Please keep us updated on her pregnancy. When are the pups due?

It'll be weird experiencing puppy reveals when I am not going to be having one of the puppies, but still fun of course


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

omg made me cry, fab photos!


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

What a lovely surprise, Digby is gorgeous  

It's really interesting how the colours change. 

Mum Bella is absolutely adorable too!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Digby has a very light wave in his coat ... I think that is how my eevee will turn out a few more months of watching her coat develope..

JD's so F1's can have tight curl or straighter coats just like F2's, I have seen more F2's than F1.. so nice to see some different coat textures in all generations not just F2's .... 

Digby looks so happy with yumyum


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

How gorgeous. Bella did good with her one little pup!!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Love Digby!!!


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

soo precious! Good luck to you and Bella, Keep us posted


----------

